# Front Struts/Shocks Lifespan



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the approximate mileage lifespan of the original front struts/shocks on the Frontier? I have 117k miles on my truck. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is a highly debated topic and to be honest, there are too many variables to be able to set a certain mileage or number of years to strut replacement. Most will agree that a modern strut on a daily driver should be able to last a minimum of 5-years/50,000 miles. Manufacturer recommendations can range from 50,000-100,000 miles. KYB, which makes the original struts on the 2005-and-later Frontiers, released their "Strut Plus" whole strut assembly not long ago with a limited lifetime warranty. I think that's the way I would go if I were to do mine, again. I had a leak develop one one of mine around 85,000 miles, so I replaced them both.


----------



## 98_Frontier_XE (Jul 28, 2017)

The easiest way to check is to step on the bumper of your truck and let it go. If it bounces for a while you need new shocks. If it dampens quickly they are still good.
I replace mine at about the same mileage yours are at. Found one had no shock absorbing ability at all. Would stay in fully extended or fully compacted unless acted upon.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem with the "bounce" test is that it doesn't completely tell if a strut is good or bad, as modern struts have multiple valves. Here's a good YouTube vid on the subject featuring a spokesman from KYB, the company that makes most of Nissan's OEM struts and shocks:


----------



## Louis808 (May 20, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> This is a highly debated topic and to be honest, there are too many variables to be able to set a certain mileage or number of years to strut replacement. Most will agree that a modern strut on a daily driver should be able to last a minimum of 5-years/50,000 miles. Manufacturer recommendations can range from 50,000-100,000 miles. KYB, which makes the original struts on the 2005-and-later Frontiers, released their "Strut Plus" whole strut assembly not long ago with a limited lifetime warranty. I think that's the way I would go if I were to do mine, again. I had a leak develop one one of mine around 85,000 miles, so I replaced them both.


Would that also apply to a 2008 Pathfinder LE? My Pathfinder has approx 107,000 Miles. Would KYB be about the best compromise in ride quality, handling, and durability in your opinion?
I was thinking of raising it by 1 inch with a spacer. Any recommendations will greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Louis808 said:


> Would that also apply to a 2008 Pathfinder LE? My Pathfinder has approx 107,000 Miles. Would KYB be about the best compromise in ride quality, handling, and durability in your opinion?
> I was thinking of raising it by 1 inch with a spacer. Any recommendations will greatly appreciated. Thanks


Yes...and I answered your PM.


----------

